# strange knock



## laxattack81 (Mar 27, 2011)

I drive a nissan altima ser with about 89K on it. I was driving it today and heard a knocking noice when I was decelerating. When i was driving the car in first gear i could almost hear it every time when i would decelerate. Also when i change gears i hear a knock but i figure that's a seperate issue. I just got an oil change if that helps. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a knock on _deceleration_ ? Pop the hood, check for loose stuff. Check under the front end and see if your undertray is loose. Typically engine knock is heard on acceleration.


----------



## Rozz (Mar 28, 2011)

not sure if you are talking about the"engine knock" type of sounds but if it sounds like a loose part then check the under body around the suspension area, my 350z had a loose part there that was found after a long time when i got it up on a hoist.


----------



## kjohnson2444 (May 1, 2011)

Could be a CV axle. Does the knocking slow down as the car slows? Does it stop completely with the clutch in?


----------

